
A New Physics Theory of Life (2014) - dfee
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-new-thermodynamics-theory-of-the-origin-of-life-20140122/
======
dfee
I came across this while Googling, "do humans increase entropy". The crux of
this article is the theoretical generalization by Jeremy England (MIT
physicist) that life exists because it increases entropy. And, arguably, that
Darwinian evolution is driven by mutations that increase the rate of entropy
generation.

